# The VP9 is just so SWEET!



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

I've owned a ton of pistols over the years, but the VP9 is one of the very best!


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Loaded and ready to shoot!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Indeed they are!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, some can say what they want about HK prices, but you get what you pay for. Nice pistol OP!


----------



## EricLee (Dec 30, 2019)

Never regret to get it as my first pistol. Nice pics.


----------

